# Icelandics! Please share your knowledge :)



## juliahamilton (Apr 10, 2010)

I am interested in learning more about icelandic sheep. Currently my family raises alpacas and I just love the fiber, but I'm looking to expand. I'm a hand spinner so I would love to hear from anyone about fleece. I'm also interested in milking and selling lamb.
If anyone has any icelandics or knows anything about them I would love to hear more.

Thanks


----------



## big brown horse (May 3, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

I have a border cheviot sheep and a Kat hair sheep.  Tomorrow I'm getting an Icelandic and East Friesian cross lamb.  I'm so excited!!

Anyway, I'll let you know what I think of his fleece as he grows up.


----------



## jhamblin (Oct 28, 2011)

How does the fleece look?


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is some information about the Icelandic from the American Sheep Industration Association, Inc: http://www.sheepusa.org/?page=site/text&nav_id=d436361687621e2222aa287576061fe7


----------

